# Advice regarding recall for 4.5 month old



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,

Our girls recall was perfect 99% of the time and had been doing amazingly off lead for weeks and weeks. However, this past week her recall has been pretty much non existent. We took her to an area with no other dogs or people today but still no recall despite having high value treats that she’d normally do anything for.
I understand she’s still very young and I’m presuming this is related to her confidence increasing and testing boundaries as a result.
Does anyone have any advice regarding this?
We will be going back to using the long training lead for now.

thanks☺


----------



## Garystu2704 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi, 

I also have a 4.5 month old boy called Nevis who has been going through the exact same. Out of walks he's beginning to stray further and further and the recall is becoming poorer. If there's another dog/person ahead he is off. 

Would be keen to tap into any advice here


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

In my opinion, you're on the correct path. Keep working with her. There is a big new world for her to explore
Remember that you can always attach a longer check cord to a dog which enables you to get control rather quickly.
i've used them in big open fields up to 100'/30m long. In the woods a 30'/10m works well. They can run, play, fetch, etc on the long check cord.


----------

